# [Fix] Jelly Bean SMS Warning Dialog



## erishasnobattery

Some of you may have noticed in Jelly Bean, that if you text a lot, it tells you to knock it off with an annoying little dialog. Although I applaud Google's efforts to alert us to possible unwanted behavior from a malicious app, they may have been a bit overzealous with their thresholds.

JRO03H had a limit set of 100 messages in 30 minutes, which probably kept all but the most avid texters in the clear. However, when we merged to JRO03L last week, it had dropped to 30 in 30 minutes. Personally, I think it was a typo and should have been 300, but either way, it triggered on me so I set out to fix it.

That being said, it is corrected in the next build of Paradigm and committed to our public source for any dev that needs to fix it for their own ROM. However, in the meantime, I made a nifty little app that will fix it in the meantime. It very simply writes a new maximum value to the settings database upping the maximum to 500 messages. The fix is "permanent" until you clear data. After that, it would need to be applied again.

There are two versions of the app, one signed with BAMF keys for our ROM, and the other signed with AOSP keys which should work fine on almost every other ROM. If not, have your favorite developer resign it with their keys and I'll add a link to the post. This fix should work on ANY Jelly Bean ROM for ANY device, but is completely untested outside of the Galaxy Nexus.

Please note, you are essentially disabling a security feature put in by Google, and we CANNOT be held responsible for any adverse effects this may have on your device.

Download for BAMF ROMs: http://www.teambamf....x-bamf-keysapk/

Download for AOSP ROMs: http://www.teambamf....x-aosp-keysapk/

Flashable APK Installer for CM based ROMs: http://www.teambamf.net/files/file/41-smsfixapkflasherzip/


----------



## erishasnobattery

Added flashable zip for ROMs that deny installation.


----------

